# Changing of the Guard.



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

December 9, 2006 started a dream. It was the day microskiff.com as we know it took shape. In the 18 months since it has have grown into the most respected community of users who all share a common passion.

Today starts the next chapter. Tom_in_orl and I have come to an agreement for the transfer of microskiff.com. Tom will play an active roll through the transition process and will always be an active member and our founding inspiration. For if it wasn’t for his vision there would be no microskiff.com.  

Tom and I share the this vision and I want to thank him for taking this passion out to the masses. I will continue the growth of microskiff.com. We can make this the premier website and forum for us shallow minded individuals. 

Sincerely
Captain Jan Lemieux


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

now that you mention it, this site does grown from time to time. 

one other thing, can beavis come back now?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Much appreciate what you all have done, Here's to continued success! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats to Capt. Jan. The site could not have ended up in better hands. I am very grateful that he was there to take over our little ship called microskiff.com. I view microskiff as a child that has grown up and now needs to shape its own path. My skill set was key to the initial development but like other business models that ingenuity does not always equate to long term success. I am looking forward to watching the next phase of microskiff.com and expect to see very good things. 

As for my future plans. My only intentions are to step back from the decision making around here and also the demands of maintaining the site. I am looking forward to having more time to go fishing and do some photography.

Congrats again and good luck. You know I am always available if you need help.

Tom


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

As one of the origional ten members of this site I want to thank Tom for all he has done........This site indeed grew from a few gheenoe owners to the super site of Microskiffs it is today..........I also wish Jan all the luck in taking Microskiff to the next level.........
Joe S


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Tom, I want to thank you for all that you have done. Hope to enjoy some of the fishing with you soon.

Jan, you know I got your back Bro...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Will we be able to find a Wang anchor now? ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Tom, all kidding aside you've done a masterful job getting this site where it is and where it ends up is anyones guess, but I'm sure Jan will try to do the right thing no matter. 

ok, now about those profitable porn sites we were discussing a few weeks ago, I have an idea....


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Tom for the site and all you have put in to it!Congrats to Cap Jan for being our new Ceo.Now I vote to Make kev from ECC a Mod to keep Tanner company! [smiley=devil10.gif] ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

congrats capt. jan.

can i be moderator again?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

We have a new leader at the helm.










I would have voted for this one.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Congratulations to ALL!!!! [smiley=1-beer.gif]
Thanks for everything Tom...I hope you enjoy
your free time.
Good luck to Capt.Jan and thanks for keepin'
the ball rolling!!!!


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats to both Tom & Jan! 

I'm looking forward to the continued spirited debate on all things pertaining to shallow water fishing and microskiffs (a.k.a. shallow water beer transportation and storage systems).

Now if you can only keep the boat manufacturers from posting in threads about their competition.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I want thank everyone for their support! Both here and via personal contact. I hope everyone enjoys the forum and I'm very grateful you are here supporting this great community. 

There will be a few minor changes in the near term until some matters are completed. I will have some great announcements in the coming weeks.

Thank again!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

First Tom Gordon...Now Tom_in_orl...Tom C when are you announcing the big sale/merger/retirement 

Seriously,  Thanks to TIO for putting this all together.  We are over due to go fishing anyway.

Tone


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Tom, 
Thanks for all the hard work you put into Microskiff.com. I hope you enjoy your newly acquired free time! Jan, I'm sure you will continue the great work!

Thanks again!!
Mark


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Tom & Jan

Great job by both...This is a great forum and both should be proud!


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I am new, but from what I've seen, this is one of the best sites I've ever visited. Everyone is so helpful, and it's all done with a bit of humor and honest opinion based on experience. Very little BS. I agree, though, with Capt. Ron. I like the chick in the bikini, but I don't think she'd know a stiffy pole from a Power Pole. She may not care.

Kemo


----------



## Joe_in_Fl (Jan 2, 2007)

Tom, 
Thanks for all you have done for this loose knit family of boaters. I have garnered alot of great info from this site. Now we have to figure out sometime to take the boys fishing.
Jan, 
I wish you all the best with your new endeavor I am sure you will keep this site going as the BEST site for us skinny water people.
Thanks for everything and keep up the great work,
Joe


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> I like the chick in the bikini, but I don't think she'd know a stiffy pole from a Power Pole.  She may not care.


I don't care. I vote for her.


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for all your hard work Tom.

Jan, I look forward to seeing what you can do with the site.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats to Tom(s).  I love this site and it's nice to know that it will continue without hiccups, bumps and new owners that didn't know what what everything was about.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Well good luck to you Tom.  I must say when I came across this site last year it looked really interesting but I was unable to access anything due to restrictions (due to previous spammers or similar from O/S).  I located a contact for Tom and fired off an email to him.  He found that I was'nt going to be a spammer/problem child and went out of his way to enable me to gain access to this great site and I am thankful to him.  Good on ya mate, tis a great site.

Congrats to you Jan, from what I have seen so far you'll do a great job, well done for stepping up to the plate!!

Mick.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

hatched- feed every hour on the hour now she's flying on her own congrats to all involved


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I was chatting with tom on IM and he said check out this site i'm building and look at it now wow 
thanks Tom and Good luck capn Jan

P.S. can we change the rules for big fish challenge to make it easy on those who don't carry cash on boat? ;D


----------

